# Handles and offcuts



## Hornbeam (11 Oct 2020)

I generally prefer wooden handles and enjoy the designing and making as part of the project
I am just getting to the end of a large ash and walnut wardrobe and wanted 8 matching handles in walnut to set off against the paler ash
I went for 90mm long by 26mm deep
Fist stage was to calculate the size of circle requires and then glue up a laminated strip of walnut scrap walnut.
This was cut into 4 pieces, a hole drilled for pin jaws and turned into 4 scalloped discs
The walnut pieces were carefully cut off to produce a pair of handles from each disc
This left a scrap of oak which seemed a bit of a waste
Oak offcut returned to the lath and the hole enlarged on 1 side only
4 candle holders which I have given to the local church sale


----------

